# WICHTIG!!! Infoveranstaltung zur Änderung des hessischen Waldgesetzes am 04.05.



## raccoon78 (30. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

die DIMB IG Odendwald lädt zu einer Infoveranstaltung zur geplanten Änderung des hessischen Waldgesetzes ein.

Die möglicherweise angestrebte Gesetzesänderung sieht unter anderem vor, dass Wege nur noch mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen, wenn diese auch von einem 2-spurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden können.

Dies ist dann nicht nur eine "2 Meter-Regelung" wie Beispielsweise in Baden Württemberg sondern kommt eher in die Richtung "3 Meter-Regelung".

Das würde das legale Ende des Mountainbiken (so wie es die meisten hier verstehen) in Hessen bedeuten. 

*Helmut Klawitter Rechtsreferent der DIMB wird am 04.05.2012 ab 20:30 Uhr
im Gasthaus "Zur Kuralpe" die aktuelle Situation und zukünftige  Gefahren vorstellen sowie mögliche Gegenmaßnahmen aufzeigen.*​
Für uns alle steht sehr viel auf dem Spiel, wir bitten Euch daher um zahlreiches Erscheinen, nur wenn genugend Leute davon erfahren, können wir auch effektiv etwas dagegen unternehmen!

Bitte kündigt Eure Teilnahme unter [email protected] an, damit wir entsprechend für ausreichend Platz sorgen können!

Danke

Viele Grüße

Martin

(DIMG IG Odenwald)


----------



## Gaunt (30. April 2012)

THX!
Wenns halbwegs passt komme ich vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (1. Mai 2012)

Wenn es zeitlich passt, dann bin ich dabei...


----------



## Intro (1. Mai 2012)

doofe zeit , aber ich guck mal das ich es pack , versprechen kann ich nichts


----------



## HelmutK (1. Mai 2012)

Kleine Korrektur von meiner Seite: Ein Gesetzentwurf liegt noch nicht vor. Es wird daher primär um die aktuelle Rechtslage sowie mögliche Änderungen gehen.


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Mai 2012)

Danke Helmut, ich habe den Text mal etwas angepasst.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## HelmutK (2. Mai 2012)

Zur Einstimmung:

http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=551&Itemid=197


----------



## spessartwild (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

es war doch gestern ganz interessant, das mal aus 
erster Hand zu hören...
Ich denke mal ein regelmäßiges Treffen diesbez. wäre
interessant !


----------



## HelmutK (6. Mai 2012)

Wieder zurück im Ruhrgebiet möchte ich allen Teilnehmern ganz herzlich für das große Interesse und die anregenden Diskussionen und Gespräche sowie insbesondere Ray (Melibokus-Biker) und Martin (DIMB IG Odenwald) für die Organisation unseres Treffens danken.


----------



## mkolb (7. Mai 2012)

spessartwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es war doch gestern ganz interessant, das mal aus
> erster Hand zu hören...
> ...



gibt es dazu mal einen Bericht dazu ?

Ich habe das im ADFC auch mal angetrickert, daß von dort auch eine entsprechende Unterstützung kommt. Es DIMB und ADFC können ja dabei zusammen arbeiten, jeder hat große Mitgliederzahlen, mehr Leute, mehr Druck auf die Politik.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Gaunt (7. Mai 2012)

Wie gehts denn jetzt mit der Informationskette weiter?

Da wurde von z.B. Mailingliste gesprochen? Ist da was draus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (7. Mai 2012)

Immer mit der Ruhe, wir haben ja gerade mal Montag und machen das alle ehrenamtlich  Der Aufbau einer Organisations-/Kommunikationsstruktur für Hessen ist in Arbeit bzw. wird für Südhessen (Bergstraße/Odenwald) über die IG Odenwald und die Melibokus-Biker laufen. Mit anderen wichtigen Organisationen wie z. B. Landessportbund, Hessischer Radsportverband, ADFC und DAV wird seitens der DIMB ebenfalls eng zusammen gearbeitet, denn wir sitzen hier in der Tat alle im selben Boot.


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich kann verstehen, wenn einige ungeduldig und voller Tatendrang sind, aber wie Helmut schon angemerkt hat, dass alles läuft irgendwann zwischen Feierabend und häuslichen Pflichten .
Aber vor allem habe ich bis dato erst 2 Rückmeldungen erhalten, ich warte noch diese Woche ab was noch einläuft (bis dahin passiert sowieso nichts Neues) und schicke dann eine kurze Info und die aktuelle Lage an alle bis dahin gemeldeten.
Übrigens benötige ich für eine Mailingliste auch eine Emailadresse, da hätte ich bis jetzt erst zwei...
Also, wer sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, bitte kurze Mail mit Name und IBC Nick an

[email protected]

Alle derer, ich mit IBC Nick habhaft werden konnte, sind im Regionalbereich freigeschaltet (sind aber auch erst 4).

Viele Grüße

Martin

DIMB IG Odenwald


----------



## RheingauBiker (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

in der Frankfurter Rundschau vom vergangenen Wochenende ist zu lesen, dass das Waldgesetz noch vor der Sommerpause angepasst werden soll. Und dann sollen wir nur noch auf Wegen fahren dÃ¼rfen, bei denen auch ein SUV durchpassen wÃ¼rde. 

Jetzt scheint schnelles Handeln angesagt zu sein.

Eine Petition einreichen?

Oder wir verlagern unsere Trainingsrunden von den bald verbotenen Waldwegen auf HauptverkehrsstraÃen wÃ¤hrend der Rush Hour, denn dann gilt: 
_
STVO Â§ 27 VerbÃ¤nde

(1) â¦ Mehr als 15 Radfahrer dÃ¼rfen einen geschlossenen Verband bilden. Dann dÃ¼rfen sie zu zweit nebeneinander auf der Fahrbahn fahren. _

- NatÃ¼rlich schÃ¶n langsam im GA1 Bereich.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Mai 2012)

Na dann hast du´s nicht weit.... >>

http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## rayc (24. Mai 2012)

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9536432&postcount=252

das sind leider sehr schlechte Nachrichten. 

ray


----------



## HelmutK (8. Juni 2012)

Wir haben weitere Informationen und Materialien hier veröffentlich:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Und Ihr könnt unser Anliegen mit vielen Likes auch hier unterstützen

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

Alles was es braucht sind Open Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2012)

Bitte unbedingt lesen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9642537&postcount=452

Auch folgende Erläuterung seitens @HelmutK im obigen Thread sollte man lesen.

Es kommt schlimmer und schneller als gedacht. 

ray


----------



## IG-Taunus (30. Juni 2012)

Der Entwurf zum neuen Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) ist Ãffentlich!

  [FONT="][SIZE=3]Die hessische Landesregierung mÃ¶chte das Radfahren in hessischen WÃ¤ldern durch das Landesparlament beschrÃ¤nken lassen.
Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht folgendes vor:[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]Radfahrer sollen nur  noch Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die fest sind und âvon nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen,  zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen" (siehe Â§  15 Abs. 2).
Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen  ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf  der Genehmigung des EigentÃ¼mers (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 4).
Dies alles kommt einem umfassenden und aus unserer Sicht rechtlich nicht haltbaren Bikeverbot gleich![/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht fÃ¼r VerstÃ¶Ãe gegen das Betretungsrecht BuÃgelder bis zu 100.000 Euro vor (siehe Â§ 28)!
DarÃ¼ber hinaus soll sogar ggfs. das Bike eingezogen werden dÃ¼rfen, mit dem ein âfalscher" Weg befahren wurde (siehe Â§ 29).[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [COLOR=RoyalBlue][URL="http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen"]Alles weitere hier[/URL][/COLOR]

 Folgender Absatz soll das betreten des Waldes regeln (Auszug aus dem Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)
 _Â§ 15 
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren _ _
(1) Jeder  darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den MaÃgaben von Â§ 14 Abs. 1  Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden AbsÃ¤tze 2 bis 4  betreten.  _ _
(2) Dem Betreten gleichgestellt sind das _ _
1. Radfahren, _ _
2. Fahren mit Kutschen und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen sowie _ _
3. Reiten  _ _
auf festen Waldwegen und auf StraÃen im Wald.
Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, *die von nicht  gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden  kÃ¶nnen.*_

 Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)

 Das sind leider keine guten Nachrichten fÃ¼r Radfahrer.
 Jetzt  gilt es gegen so unsinnige GesetzentwÃ¼rfe vorzugehen und hier ist jeder  Einzelne gefragt, sich bei verschiedenen Aktionen zu beteiligen.

 Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Ãnderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## HelmutK (30. Juni 2012)

Aktuell arbeiten wir in der DIMB (zusammen mit anderen betroffenen Verbänden) noch an einer Syonopse (Gegenüberstellung) von altem Forstgesetz und geplantem neuem Waldgesetz, um wirklich alle Änderungen zu identifizieren und bewerten zu können. Da muss ich leider um ein wenig Geduld bitten, denn das ist eine ziemlich mühsame Fleißarbeit, die sich im Ehrenamt - also in der Freizeit - nicht mal so nebenher erledigen lässt.


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2012)

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

*Deine Stimme zählt!*


----------



## mkolb (3. Juli 2012)

so, der ADFC ist auch aktiv geworden:

eigene Webseite:
http://www.hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/120703.html

http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/cms_select.php?ID=494

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/adfc.hessen.ev

Tschau
Martin


----------

